# What change would you make to ratings?



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Everyone complains about the Uber rating system. What would you do if you could change it?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

a thumbs up thumbs down system.

At least the customers would understand it.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Require customers to give a detailed reason for rating below a 5

Deactivate drivers who are below 4.9


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Would you take this ride again? Yes or no?

Too many nos and your deactivated.



Ribak said:


> Require customers to give a detailed reason for rating below a 5
> 
> Deactivate drivers who are below 4.9


Lol you think because you probably have been able to maintain a 4.9+ consistently that you would be immune to having a run of pax that can screw your ratings all up. I managed to dip to a 4.89 for a week or so, now im back up to 4.94. Most drivers would be fired in your standards, to include the ones you suggested in other threads.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't even care about ratings anymore. I used to back when I first started nearly 2 years ago. 

It didn't take long to realize worrying about something you can't control is a waste of energy. I'm rated 4.89 after about 1500 trips which is remarkable considering how little effort I put into customer service. My delivery satisfaction is 98% and I'm not afraid to speak my mind. I don't hunt people down either...

Now concerning the thumbs up thumbs down, that would be the best way to go. It works well for Eats so I see no reason not to use it for rides.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Would you take this ride again? Yes or no?
> 
> Too many nos and your deactivated.


I like that.
But since we're "independent contractors" I don't think a driver should be at risk to be deactivated. 
Let the pax decided if they're willing to take a ride from driver based on the driver's rating.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> I like that.
> But since we're "independent contractors" I don't think a driver should be at risk to be deactivated.
> Let the pax decided if they're willing to take a ride from driver based on the driver's rating.


Remember what deactivation means. It means Uber doesnt want to send you, an independent transportation contractor, anymore transportation leads. Deactivating because of perceived low quality of service is no different than any other subcontractor who doesnt do their jobs well enough and are fired and replaced.

Indepenent and sub contractors are fired all the time.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Default 5* rating if pax doesn't rate you.

Was mentioned on the board by someone else before but it's still my favorite.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Remember what deactivation means. It means Uber doesnt want to send you, an independent transportation contractor, anymore transportation leads. Deactivating because of perceived low quality of service is no different than any other subcontractor who doesnt do their jobs well enough and are fired and replaced.
> 
> Indepenent and sub contractors are fired all the time.


Ah, that makes sense. 
But still, I think the pax can and should be able to discriminate on the basis of a driver's rating, if they so choose.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

The rating system as it stands is flawed to the core, this is what I would change:
1.- Set a shorter period after the ride to be able to rate 24 hours max.
2.- On any ratings below 5 rider must explain *in their own words *why they chose to rate the driver that way.
3.- Ratings from a rider that has been charged any form of extra fee should not be allowed.
4.- Rating should be used as a form of incentive instead of punishment. A small bonus or a freaking t-shirt will do the trick.
5.- Deactivation should be a combination of ratings and negative marks or comments. Repeat offenders should be deactivated, period.

See a few examples below on the standards that some riders uses to rate us.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

I always thought 72 hours was too long to allow pax to rate. 
I'd say within the hour.


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

Scrap the rating system. Customers can file a complaint and then after investigation someone may be deactivated. The customer must provide evidence. Our jobs cannot rely on some spotty teenager opinion how great chatter is the driver when he is fighting with the traffic or spoil them with mints, water, food, ironing service and other nonsense.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

very simple and effective , 4 star rating with no complaint should not count . basically no effect up or down on your rating. this would i believe help the stress it adds to new drivers.


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

1. Rating must be done within 24 hours, or ride goes unrated

2. Average Rating change for the rider isn't visible until after the 24 hour period has gone by (so riders can't low rate drivers in retaliation for being low rated; as a driver, just wait to rate until they're out of the car - I already do this)

3. Any rating of 3 or less requires complaint or comment as to why

4. Drivers can't change their rating of pax unless they later have filed a fee claim against the pax (I've picked up a pax, had them tell me there's food on the floor and had to turn around, photo it and sent it to uber for a cleaning fee for a different pax before - thankfully the current pax understood; thats also the only time I've gone back and changed a pax rating). I know I'll catch flack for this, but we should rate them honestly from the start and by getting rid of the retaliation for low rating from pax above, we also get eliminated from low rating pax for low rating us - fair is fair

5. Once both ratings are in, can see the rating for each ride and both rider and driver can see the comments for why - it is no longer anonymous just like the rating system on ebay

6. Tip feature becomes available DURING the ride instead of not working until after the star rating so we can get tips even on unrated rides!!!!!

7. If someone rates 1* or 2*, they won't match with that pax/driver again in the future

8. Pax and drivers are put on probation for 1 month if rating falls below a 4.2 - after a month if rating is still below a 4.2 they get suspended from the app until the cause of the deficiency is documented and corrected; 2nd suspension is permanent deactivation. Cannot be put on probation unless you've had at least 50 rides as a driver or 25 rides as a pax to generate an average from.

9. If a rider is assessed an extra fee, any rating below 5* is subject to review and may not count towards drivers average if it appears to be in retaliation for the fee (5* should ALWAYS count)

10. Low ratings can be contested by drivers and the rating removed if it is justified. (Not to name names, but 'Driver not hot enough' is clearly not a justified low rating)


----------



## Rusure (Sep 1, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Everyone complains about the Uber rating system. What would you do if you could change it?


All drivers rating should appear as 5 to riders . Drivers should know their rating AND SPECIFIC percieved shortcomings so they can improve their product. This way a top quality product is presented and then rated on that particular drive. Also pax should rate within 5 minutes of drop. This sitting around later and trying to decide which comment or song or anything that they think is worthy of complaint about the fact that they got where they wanted to go at a way too cheap price in a more than reasonable time frame is malarkey. I mean golly have you ridden a bus or waited for a cab in the burbs.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Passengers should not be able to see their rating. Their rating should only be useful to Uber and drivers.


Laino said:


> Scrap the rating system. Customers can file a complaint and then after investigation someone may be deactivated. The customer must provide evidence. Our jobs cannot rely on some spotty teenager opinion how great chatter is the driver when he is fighting with the traffic or spoil them with mints, water, food, ironing service and other nonsense.


I like this too. If the ride went without issue, no need to rate. Passengers can send real feedback if the driver blew them away with service or if they totally sucked. Get too many negative comments from different passengers on the same issue and you face deactivation. Passengers might be less likely to just bomb a driver for no reason if they have to spend more than a minute to do it, but are likely to do so if they have a legitimate issue.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

The only thing the rating system accomplished is that drivers are refusing to take low rated passengers for fear of getting low ratings. I rarely see any difference between highly rated and low rated passengers but often refuse service to low rated passengers because anecdotally I believe that low rated passengers are more likely to leave a low rating.

The best thing to do is normalize the ratings on a per passenger (and driver) basis, that way taking a low rater will only negatively affect you if the passenger rates you lower than their other drivers.

And an unrated ride needs to be viewed as a satisfied rider. I don't want to have to bombard my PAX with feedback requests just to compete with other drivers.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

It's just amazing to me how sensitive people around here are to being rated. I don't generally worry about my rating, but I get ticked off when I get 1-starred. That doesn't mean the system is intrinsically flawed.

If you're doing a reasonable job you just don't have to worry about your rating, period.

Two different riders can take the exact same trip and have two totally different experiences. What you think about the ride doesn't matter.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Rating system is fine as it is. They need to lower the deactivation level to 4.0.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

unPat said:


> Rating system is fine as it is. They need to lower the deactivation level to 4.0.


From what I've heard, that's about the standard now already.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Coachman said:


> From what I've heard, that's about the standard now already.


Has anyone seen a driver in the USA with a rating below 4.6 that has more than 50 trips?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Here's a crazy idea, how about doing things old school... 3 - average, 4 - good, 5 - excellent.

Deactivate at 1.5


----------



## ubersgreenmachine (May 23, 2017)

Keep a live ranking system of how drivers compare to other drivers. I am very competitive and I know that I would take "Above and Beyond", smash it and create a whole new level of awesomeness. Cuz lets face it... some days I am just not very motivated to be the best I can be. I also have a character flaw that values what others think of me just a wee bit too much. Just keeping it real.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Add the number of rides a passenger has taken to their request.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I would make all accepted trips ratable. There is a lot of customer service involved in a trip that is not even started. 

Did the driver call and if so was he rude?
Did the driver call and screen the trip?
Did the driver hide around the corner and try and avoid the passenger?
Did the driver cancel your trip for an untrue reason costing you money when it should not have.
Did the driver work with you to accomplish the pick up if there was a problem with the location in the app.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

prop said:


> 1. Rating must be done within 24 hours, or ride goes unrated
> 
> 2. Average Rating change for the rider isn't visible until after the 24 hour period has gone by (so riders can't low rate drivers in retaliation for being low rated; as a driver, just wait to rate until they're out of the car - I already do this)
> 
> ...


Do away with the current ratings system, and make it a "Yes, No, Maybe (1, 3, 5)" rating system.

If a driver provides an average level of service, they should receive a 3 because they are an average driver. A driver that provides a superior level of service receives a 5, while a driver that provides an inferior level of service would receive a 1.

The same goes for passengers as well, except the "Maybe (3)" rating is removed - drivers rate passengers on a "Yes or No" basis. Any rating by either party of a 1 means they will never be matched with them again.

The default rating for a driver is automatically a 3. Passengers have to write comments why a driver is rated above or below average.

Anonymity is removed. Drivers and passengers can immediately see who rated them above or below average and why.

Retaliatory ratings are not allowed. Ratings are not allowed to be changed once given. Drivers must rate passengers at the end of a trip, passengers must rate drivers at the end of a trip or else the automatic "Average (3)" rating is issued.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/this...ratings-simple-and-easy-to-understand.199066/


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

change stars for $


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

The person who wrote thumbs up/down has the right idea. Too many pax think a 4 is good because no one is perfect. And yes,auto 5 if no rating.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Uncomplicate things.

At the end of the ride, there should be a thumbs up or thumbs down, yes or no, would you ride this ride again? No means the passenger won't ever get matched up with that driver again. Same vice versa. If you are a driver and you say no, you shouldn't get that passenger...even if it's the only passenger in town. Makes people think twice about rating so harshly (unless you're in a metro city with tons of drivers/riders).

There shouldn't be any consequences with too many nos except for the afore mentioned.

However, report a driver/rider should still be available. Most trivial aka stupid stuff gets dumped/ignored and the major stuff will cause for a warning, that doesn't fall off for x months, another warning within that time span = automatic ban from driving/riding. Note, any one that reports, doesn't get matched up again with that same driver/rider so it can't be the SAME person reporting that issue to make it an automatic ban. Basically, no underhand type of sabbatoge.


----------



## Chirsg (Aug 17, 2017)

How about a checklist questionnaire if they rated below 5?

- Did you feel unsafe? How did the driver make you feel unsafe?

- Did the driver obey all laws? What laws did he/she break?

- Were there any offensive remarks that were given by the driver?

- Did you get to your destination?


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

no questions just starts, a window for comments will pop if you give less than five starts


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Coachman said:


> It's just amazing to me how sensitive people around here are to being rated. I don't generally worry about my rating, but I get ticked off when I get 1-starred. That doesn't mean the system is intrinsically flawed.
> 
> If you're doing a reasonable job you just don't have to worry about your rating, period.
> 
> Two different riders can take the exact same trip and have two totally different experiences. What you think about the ride doesn't matter.


 Well there is zero transparency. If someone gives you a 1 star what is the point of not letting the driver know the reason and who the passenger was ? How are they suppose to address the issue if they are not even made aware of it ? Supposedly you will not be matched with the PAX again so there is little chance of retribution. What I really despise is seeing the rating go down for no reason. I have gone weeks with no driving, not a single trip, and then out of the blue the rating will drop a point for no reason. Obviously this means some bastard has asked for a rating change, likely trying to revenge rate against some other driver and happened to pick you. Support will not help in this scenario at all. You will just get cut and paste responses. Even when I have shown them that my rating is incorrect based on their numbers, they will never change them.

Honestly, I just drive part time for UBER for shits and giggles and I don't care if I am deactivated or not. When I feel that I have been treated unjustly, I take my retribution out in the form of cancellation fees. Nevertheless, when a rating system is unfair as the one, I think it should be scrapped. I think it is unfair for PAX's too, but it doesn't effect the same way. The worst that might happen to them is it will take longer for them to get a drive. I have never, ever seen a PAX expelled from the platform due to a low rating. I have seen ratings as low as 3.55.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

LAbDog65 said:


> The person who wrote thumbs up/down has the right idea. Too many pax think a 4 is good because no one is perfect. And yes,auto 5 if no rating.


It would make absolutely no difference going to a thumbs up/down system. You'd still be complaining that the system is arbitrary and pax are giving you thumbs down for no good reason.



Abraxas79 said:


> I have gone weeks with no driving, not a single trip, and then out of the blue the rating will drop a point for no reason.


Just because you don't know the reason doesn't mean there wasn't a reason or that it wasn't a good reason.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

If trip is canceled early by driver, ie kick out, the rating system is still available to pax. But if pax cancels early ie after a kick out or just wants to fk with driver; no rating possible. Would be great if driver could cancel early without the rating option.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

How about this crazy idea. Change the rating to a 6 point scale. Treat a 5 and 6 as a 5 star rating and then keep the rating system showing the most recent 500 rated rides. This will correct the issues where people NEVER give a perfect score because there is always room for improvement.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Ok I’ll jump into this topic. I love the Simple Thumbs Up and Thumbs down . I would make the free market work and let the riders control who survives and who does not. Simply if they put a Thumbs down it means they don’t want to be matched up again with that driver! I think this in the long run would work wonders. Uber would quickly see what drivers are not wanted ! If you think you are a good driver you would love this . Only those who are slackers would oppose. Again this will only work if riders are told how it works and if they are forced to rate before ordering another ride.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uber315 said:


> Ok I'll jump into this topic. I love the Simple Thumbs Up and Thumbs down .


The Thumbs Up/Down system is exactly the same as the 5-Star system without the 2, 3 and 4. Do you really want somebody giving you a Thumbs Down because they didn't like your music?


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Coachman said:


> The Thumbs Up/Down system is exactly the same as the 5-Star system without the 2, 3 and 4. Do you really want somebody giving you a Thumbs Down because they didn't like your music?


That's correct if that's the issue and they don't want you again then a thumb down would keep you from matching again. It would not get you fired . Only major violations with comments would fire you. Talking about music , then drivers would give service and ask riders what station they would like to listen to. It's real simple all the Thumbs down would do is Never match you again! As it stands now shitty drivers still get same number of requests as a good driver


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

1) any un-rated trip should count as a 5-star trip for calculation of overall rating.
2) any trip rated less than 5 requires mandatory written reasons. 
3) all reasons for less than 5 star trips get forwarded to the driver and riders
4) no re-rating allowed but keep option to contact CS to never pair up rider/driver again


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uber315 said:


> That's correct if that's the issue and they don't want you again then a thumb down would keep you from matching again. It would not get you fired . Only major violations with comments would fire you. Talking about music , then drivers would give service and ask riders what station they would like to listen to. It's real simple all the Thumbs down would do is Never match you again! As it stands now shitty drivers still get same number of requests as a good driver


What? You think in a Thumbs system they wouldn't deactivate you for getting too many Thumbs Down?



surlywynch said:


> 1) any un-rated trip should count as a 5-star trip for calculation of overall rating.


All that does is push the deactivation rating from 4.6 up to a 4.8. Did you think of that?


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Everyone complains about the Uber rating system. What would you do if you could change it?


Uber's 180 days of change has a lot to be desired. I wish that those that make the decisions would read my comments below!

Besides fixing the rates to better reflect expenses and additional work, Uber needs to fix their lousy rating system by:

1. Making it completely transparent - drivers should know what riders are saying and the same for riders. How can anyone make things better if you don't know the complaint.

2. Make any rating below 5 stars have a valid reason for that rating

3. Drivers should have the ability to challenge the rating

4. Set the passenger rating to default at 5 stars, instead of making the rider think about it or accidentally hit the wrong rating

5. Set rating scale for 1 to 10.

6. The 4.7, 4.6 or other cutoff should be less restrictive. I've found riders rate on a variety of reasons, not just how well the ride went. I had one passenger that always rated 4 stars if the car was red.
AND I AGREE THAT ALL UNRATED TRIPS SHOULD DEFAULT TO 5 STARS

New riders seem to rate poorly because there is no point of reference and 3 is average in most measured poles.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Tom Harding said:


> 3. Drivers should have the ability to challenge the rating


I could respond to each of your points but I'll just take this one.

Rider gives you a 3-star and says "bad driver and rude." You challenge saying that you're a "good driver and never rude."

How is the arbiter at Uber going to resolve that?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

The only thing I would change is that low ratings given in association with claims that can be proven false, like impaired driving that can be disproven with dashcam, results in reversal of the rating and ban of the rider.


----------



## D_D (Sep 26, 2017)

The rating system is completely bogus...

The driver is always affected the most and faces all the consequences.

Our rating for the cx and or restaurant have no impact or repercussions.

I have only been on the job for just over a month and I have seen how restaurants favor certain drivers. One lady even showed me that you see this driver there that is driving a 2017 Black Honda Accord. That its all because of her... Apparently, they pause Uber to hold the deliveries and when the driver they want arrives they will turn it back on. She showed me a list on her wall who she has driving for her that she gives the deliveries too... 

My question is can restaurants do this?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

When I was doing DoorDash, we had restaurants that had their own delivery guys in addition to DD, GH, etc. It was glaringly obvious that they continually put us in the back of the stack behind their own drivers. This I can actually understand, but your situation looks more like she is getting kickbacks from certain drivers.

Imagine giving kickbacks out of your minimum wage profit.


----------



## mystic love (Jul 22, 2017)

MHR said:


> Default 5* rating if pax doesn't rate you.
> 
> Was mentioned on the board by someone else before but it's still my favorite.


Yes good idea...have uber default us 5 star if they dont rate us within says 5 minutes after the ride is over. And they shouldn't have days to rate us. And if they give us 1 star...make them leave a "rider feedback."


----------



## Trout (Nov 16, 2016)

They need to take into account the average rating that any particular rider gives out. The first 100 ratings by a new passenger shouldn't count. After that, a rating of four stars for a rider that typically gives five stars is a pretty good sign that something wasn't right. But, if the pax always gives four stars (one of mine commented after giving me four stars that "Driver was fine, but only hot rides get a five") then that rating shouldn't adversely affect a drivers rating. This would be easy to implement.


----------



## mystic love (Jul 22, 2017)

Trout said:


> But, if the pax always gives four stars (one of mine commented after giving me four stars that "Driver was fine, but only hot rides get a five") then that rating shouldn't adversely affect a drivers rating. This would be easy to implement.


Tell them "It's 110 degrees outside...I will open the window for you and turn off the AC. This is hot enough for you right? If it's not hot enough for you...you can ride in the trunk for the duration of the trip, it's pretty hot hot hot there."


----------



## Peach2u (Sep 29, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Require customers to give a detailed reason for rating below a 5
> 
> Deactivate drivers who are below 4.9


I had a 5 star till last night. Got a 1 and it dropped me down to a 4.8. Why? Well I picked up 2 college girls bar hopping. We got to their destination and it was closed. I asked if their was somewhere else. They said yes. I had never heard of the place they wanted to go. So I asked them to reroute through app. Well they couldn't for what ever reason and just gave me directions from the back seat. The star rating isn't working. No way to rebut a low rating. They should at least have to put down why. eBay has the right idea for rating system. The trolls have no accountability. I gave them a 5 so what do they care. Wish we had a block list.


----------



## mystic love (Jul 22, 2017)

Peach2u said:


> I had a 5 star till last night. Got a 1 and it dropped me down to a 4.8. Why? Well I picked up 2 college girls bar hopping. We got to their destination and it was closed. I asked if their was somewhere else. They said yes. I had never heard of the place they wanted to go. So I asked them to reroute through app. Well they couldn't for what ever reason and just gave me directions from the back seat. The star rating isn't working. No way to rebut a low rating. They should at least have to put down why. eBay has the right idea for rating system. The trolls have no accountability. I gave them a 5 so what do they care. Wish we had a block list.


Go back and give them a 1* a week later


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Coachman said:


> All that does is push the deactivation rating from 4.6 up to a 4.8. Did you think of that?


That doesn't matter, what that would do is remove the advantages of being a rating w****e.


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

They should do it like some teachers do in school over a semester of exams. Drop the lowest test score. 

Look at the overall performance.....if driver has 50 trips, and 45 are rated, and 43 of those are five-star ratings, and the other two are lower, drop the lowest rating. Clearly, the driver is consistently professional and a solid driver. They've proven that out of 45 rated trips, they provided excellent service 43 times. 

Drop the lowest rating per week! That would solve a lot. It would have to be based on how many rated rides, how many five-star rides, etc. But for gosh sakes, Uber, look at the whole picture. Show some consideration for the driver's morale. That would be SUPER.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Aaron Beauchamp said:


> They should do it like some teachers do in school over a semester of exams. Drop the lowest test score.
> 
> Look at the overall performance.....if driver has 50 trips, and 45 are rated, and 43 of those are five-star ratings, and the other two are lower, drop the lowest rating. Clearly, the driver is consistently professional and a solid driver. They've proven that out of 45 rated trips, they provided excellent service 43 times.
> 
> Drop the lowest rating per week! That would solve a lot. It would have to be based on how many rated rides, how many five-star rides, etc. But for gosh sakes, Uber, look at the whole picture. Show some consideration for the driver's morale. That would be SUPER.


This would have the effect of raising the rating your area deactivated drivers. If it was 4.6 before this change, it would effectively increase the deactivate rating to 4.75 or higher.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Trout said:


> They need to take into account the average rating that any particular rider gives out. The first 100 ratings by a new passenger shouldn't count. After that, a rating of four stars for a rider that typically gives five stars is a pretty good sign that something wasn't right. But, if the pax always gives four stars (one of mine commented after giving me four stars that "Driver was fine, but only hot rides get a five") then that rating shouldn't adversely affect a drivers rating. This would be easy to implement.


If a rider down rates you because he's not impressed with your car, why shouldn't that rating count? Because you don't think it's fair? What's not fair about it?


----------

